# Increasing Collar size on shirts - Is it worth it?



## clintonf (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi all, I wonder whether I can obtain some advice from you knowledgable people.

I would like to get some shirts (fairly cheaply). However, the collar's are 0.5" smaller than my natural size. Is there any way a tailor can adjust the collar so that I can get some extra space?

To be a little more specific, i'm a size 16.5" collars and can wear 16" collars (if I don't button them up).

Any advice would be welcome.

Thanks in advance

Clint


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

If you're going to be wearing a tie, you're probably best off just buying a collar extender.

They're about five bucks, and you can use them on different shirts.

Basically, it's a little springy loop that you put around the top button of your shirt, then you push the little metal button portion of it through the buttonhole.

It extends your shirt collar size by about half an inch.

The drawbacks are:

If your knot loosens, it will be obvious that you're wearing it.
The placket of your shirt will not lay flat against your chest. (This would probably also happen if you somehow figured out how to have someone make the collar on the shirt bigger).
Just google _collar extender_, you can get them anywhere.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I would think that if you wait until after Christmas, you could get a good deal on shirts in the proper size. Sometimes the shirt collars just don't work quite right and look quite right with the extenders, although if you tie a big knot, it may not be real noticeable.


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I really view collar extenders as a solution for shirts that I already own, but they either shrank in the laudry or my neck got fatter.

I have one, and I currently have exactly one shirt that I use it on. It's a formal shirt that I had made by Sam's Tailor when I was in Hong Kong in January. It shrank from being starched all the time. the other shirts I had made at Sam's at the same time still fit fine (I only get starch in formal shirts so that the bib is crisp).

I rarely wear that shirt because I have two other formal shirts that I had made since here in the US. If both of them are in the laundry (I sometimes have to wear black tie more than twice in a week), I bust out the formal shirt from Sam's and slap on the collar extender. The placket looks kind of rumpled, but no one really notices (or they pretend not to notice).

I wouldn't buy a shirt that doesn't fit. But hey, if that's what this guy want's to do, then the collar extender is probably the best solution.


----------



## clintonf (Apr 2, 2007)

To be honest, i've never heard of them before.

Thanks for the advice.



Aaron in Allentown said:


> If you're going to be wearing a tie, you're probably best off just buying a collar extender.
> 
> They're about five bucks, and you can use them on different shirts.
> 
> ...


----------



## clintonf (Apr 2, 2007)

You're absolutely right, I would get a good deal. However, these shirts are well made and being offered at a good price.

However, I thought i'd ask around here before I committed myself to anything.

Thanks for the advice though.

Clint



forsbergacct2000 said:


> I would think that if you wait until after Christmas, you could get a good deal on shirts in the proper size. Sometimes the shirt collars just don't work quite right and look quite right with the extenders, although if you tie a big knot, it may not be real noticeable.


----------



## clintonf (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi, i'm not sure whether I wanted a collar extender. I was really interested in seeing whether the button could be moved slightly without disturbing the balance of the shirt.

I do plan to be resuming some sort of phyiscal activity in the New Year (I know, how many times have you heard that). But I'm also unsure of whether my neck can actually decrease in size with the rest of my body.

As I've mentioned before, the shirts will fit me in the body. It's just the neck that I may have an issue with. If you didn't already figure it out, they are on the 'bay and in a different continent to me, so there would be little chance of trying them on.

Thanks again for the replies so far and you've definitely given me something to think about.

Regards

Clint



Aaron in Allentown said:


> Yeah, I really view collar extenders as a solution for shirts that I already own, but they either shrank in the laudry or my neck got fatter.
> 
> I have one, and I currently have exactly one shirt that I use it on. It's a formal shirt that I had made by Sam's Tailor when I was in Hong Kong in January. It shrank from being starched all the time. the other shirts I had made at Sam's at the same time still fit fine (I only get starch in formal shirts so that the bib is crisp).
> 
> ...


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone who can sew a button can move the top button on a dress shirt. In fact, there is even advice on this website for doing it yourself.

However, the net effect of moving a shirt button is identical to using a collar extender.

The collar extender is easier to reverse than moving the button, which would be a consideration if you expect to lose weight in the near future.


----------



## Stop88 (Oct 7, 2007)

*HI*

Hello clintonf,

A tailor will help you, but it is possible to "leave clues" and the second think you should consider is to check how much will this extraordinary service cost.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

You can get larger collars (either white or made from material taken out of the shirttails) for $20 per shirt, plus shipping to and from:

www.collarreplacement.com

I just used this service to replace the collar on a Brooks Bros. tab-collar shirt that shrank more than normal after laundering. It has worked out well for me.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Since Clinton is in Birmingham, here is some British advice. If you cannot afford bespoke you have a few options

1. Charles Tyrwhitt (www.ctshirts.co.uk) should have a standard or slimfit RTW shirt that will fit you (4 for £100). CT is one of the few Jermyn Street firms that offers multiple sleeve lengths. If not,

2. Curtis & Dyer which offers a bespoke service for £50 - https://www.curtisanddyer.co.uk.

3. Try Hilditch & Key's slimfit range at £70. They are very slim so try a size up and have sleeves shortened if necessary. I must declare my interest as a loyal H&K customer.

4. Try Coles online MTO/stock specials at about £90. Coles is an excellent firm. https://www.coles-shirtmakers.com/madetoorder.aspx

Above £100, you have order bespoke shirts from the top Jermyn Street and Savile Row shirtmakers.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm with his Grace as to where to go.

As to exercise, swimming breaststroke beats everything. The moving your neck up and down every stroke means that you will notice the difference within a few weeks.


----------



## clintonf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your advice. I am always surprised at the wealth of knowledge and advice I can receive here.

Regarding the shirts, the only reason i'm considering them is because they are a decent price. Since joining this site (and Style Forum), I've purchased quite a few shirts (all ready to wear at present) and I have the good fortunate to own shirts from several reputable designers/manufacturers/tailors.

I really do not need them so I can walk away at any time. I just figured that if I can get them at a good price, I could adjust them to suit.

I do appreciate the advice here and I'm very pleased for the swimming advice (I really didn't think of that).

Although the shirt collars are potentially too small, it is only 0.5". I am aware that the shirts may shrink after washing, so I'm still very much undecided.

I guess that I like bargains. 

I've always been a little afraid of bespoke, not least because of the initial outlay. I would be interested to get some indication of what I would expect for £100 from a bespoke shirt (embarassingly that would be the most i've spent on a shirt)?

Many thanks so far for the advice. I'm still thinking so I would welcome further commentary.

Regards

Clint


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

You will not get a quality RTW shirt with MOP buttons for less than £65 from a top Jermyn Street store (H&H, H&K, N&L, T&A, Budd). They are £33 to £49 during the sales, a real bargain. You get what you pay for.My suggestions for your collar problem are realistic. Only the manufacturer can alter or replace a collar properly. H&H quoted me £25 to change the collar to a larger size. H&K will replace white collars with a larger size for £15. That's £62 in the Sale by Mail that is on now. Slimfits may not be reduced. I have a similar problem and may try MTO from Coles whose style and quality is similar to H&K.


----------



## clintonf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you for your advice. I am on the mailing list for H&K and T&A and I have shirts from both of them.

The collar replacement seems a viable option (and something that I had considered either).

I've been deliberately vague about the maker of the shirts but I believe that they are hand made. If I decide to get them, they will come in at around £30 each. I believe them to be new also.

You've kinda peaked my interest regarding the bespoke option. Would you mind sharing with me some of the cheaper tailors that do bespoke shirts?

Thank you again for your continued advice.

Clint



Bishop of Briggs said:


> You will not get a quality RTW shirt with MOP buttons for less than £65 from a top Jermyn Street store (H&H, H&K, N&L, T&A, Budd). They are £33 to £49 during the sales, a real bargain. You get what you pay for.My suggestions for your collar problem are realistic. Only the manufacturer can alter or replace a collar properly. H&H quoted me £25 to change the collar to a larger size. H&K will replace white collars with a larger size for £15. That's £62 in the Sale by Mail that is on now. Slimfits may not be reduced. I have a similar problem and may try MTO from Coles whose style and quality is similar to H&K.


.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> Only the manufacturer can alter or replace a collar properly.


Based on my own experience, I respectfully disagree--in fact, a skilled MTM shirtmaker can do this kind of thing readily.

I've not only had success with Mike Maldonado of collarreplacement.com handling this kind of work for me, but also with Carl Goldberg of CEGO Shirts plying the needle.

They can either copy the shape of the collar that the shirt was made with, or can work with you to put another collar shape on it.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Based on my own experience, I respectfully disagree--in fact, a skilled MTM shirtmaker can do this kind of thing readily.
> 
> I've not only had success with Mike Maldonado of collarreplacement.com handling this kind of work for me, but also with Carl Goldberg of CEGO Shirts plying the needle.
> 
> They can either copy the shape of the collar that the shirt was made with, or can work with you to put another collar shape on it.


But the OP lives in the UK and there is no one in the UK who offers this service. He would be cheaper buying MTO than sending shirts to and from the US.


----------



## clintonf (Apr 2, 2007)

That's really good to know. I'm not sure how cost effective it would be for me to send the shirts over to the US, but if I could find a skillful tailor in the UK, perhaps I could get away with it.

Does anyone in the UK know of a tailor which they have used and can recommend who they could put me in contact with?

Thanks

Clint



PJC in NoVa said:


> Based on my own experience, I respectfully disagree--in fact, a skilled MTM shirtmaker can do this kind of thing readily.
> 
> I've not only had success with Mike Maldonado of collarreplacement.com handling this kind of work for me, but also with Carl Goldberg of CEGO Shirts plying the needle.
> 
> They can either copy the shape of the collar that the shirt was made with, or can work with you to put another collar shape on it.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

clintonf said:


> That's really good to know. I'm not sure how cost effective it would be for me to send the shirts over to the US, but if I could find a skillful tailor in the UK, perhaps I could get away with it.
> 
> Does anyone in the UK know of a tailor which they have used and can recommend who they could put me in contact with?
> 
> ...


The problem lies with matching the pattern. That's why H&K offers the service for white shirts only. Other manufacturers, e.g. H&H may have the cloth in stock. Remember that H&H quoted me £25.


----------



## clintonf (Apr 2, 2007)

A point well made and duly noted.

There may (just) be another way out (if I get the shirts). I can take a trip to one of the brand shops and see what they can offer. They MAY be able to assist me (or at least point me in the right direction).

Alternatively, I can simply use the shirts are casual dress shirts and wear them without the top button done up. I do have enough shirts that can be used with ties.

On a semi serious note, how do people address themselves on this site. Bishop of Briggs has been referred to as "Your Grace". Do people use their real names in correspondence? Or should I refer to a member's full title?

Thanks

Clint



Bishop of Briggs said:


> The problem lies with matching the pattern. That's why H&K offers the service for white shirts only. Other manufacturers, e.g. H&H may have the cloth in stock. Remember that H&H quoted me £25.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> But the OP lives in the UK and there is no one in the UK who offers this service. He would be cheaper buying MTO than sending shirts to and from the US.


Point taken.

Regarding the original inquiry, in general I'd say that buying shirts you know are already too small (and that's_ before_ laundering, which in and of itself can cause modest shrinkage) just doesn't strike me as very well advised, even if the shirts can be had at a low price.


----------



## clintonf (Apr 2, 2007)

You make an excellent point. I feel it's necessary to comment that I can wear the shirts as is, except I will not be able to button it.

I MAY be able to sell the shirts on, should my endeavour prove fruitless.

However, I am not ignoring the valid points here. Advice is key for me.

Many thanks

Clint



PJC in NoVa said:


> Point taken.
> 
> Regarding the original inquiry, in general I'd say that buying shirts you know are already too small (and that's_ before_ laundering, which in and of itself can cause modest shrinkage) just doesn't strike me as very well advised, even if the shirts can be had at a low price.


----------



## clintonf (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi. After discussing things with the Seller and verifying that the sleeve length is too long for me (36"), I have decided not the pull the trigger.

I'd like to thank everyone for their advice, some of which may be useful for me in the future.

In case anyone is interested her is the link to the shirts 

Many thanks again

Clint


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

clintonf said:


> I'm also unsure of whether my neck can actually decrease in size with the rest of my body.


While aware that you've decided to pass up these particular shirts, figured I'd answer this one. It certainly varies by person, as to where your measurements go down when losing weight (also depends on types of workouts you're doing), but FWIW, it definitely is possible for yoru neck size to go down when working out and losing weight. Last year I used to wear a 16.5" neck, and this particular shirt I'm wearing today, even though labeled 16.5, wouldn't fit without a collar extender so I never wore it. Have since lost 20-30 pounds in that intervening year, and not only have I gone down to a 16 or even a 15.5 depending on brand and how they cut it, but this shirt has gone from too small in neck to at least one size too big (noticably loose when I close collar).

So if you stick with plans and do lose weight, your neck size certainly may change.


----------



## clintonf (Apr 2, 2007)

I truly appreciate your advice. I just need to muster up the will power to begin the exercise regime!

Thanks and goodnight (it's 1 am in the UK on a "school night").

Clint



etp777 said:


> While aware that you've decided to pass up these particular shirts, figured I'd answer this one. It certainly varies by person, as to where your measurements go down when losing weight (also depends on types of workouts you're doing), but FWIW, it definitely is possible for yoru neck size to go down when working out and losing weight. Last year I used to wear a 16.5" neck, and this particular shirt I'm wearing today, even though labeled 16.5, wouldn't fit without a collar extender so I never wore it. Have since lost 20-30 pounds in that intervening year, and not only have I gone down to a 16 or even a 15.5 depending on brand and how they cut it, but this shirt has gone from too small in neck to at least one size too big (noticably loose when I close collar).
> 
> So if you stick with plans and do lose weight, your neck size certainly may change.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

clintonf said:


> But I'm also unsure of whether my neck can actually decrease in size with the rest of my body.


The answer is yes, it will. I also thought it would never happen. I can't tell you how much size you lose in your neck if you lose x inches from your waist, or x lbs over all. However, one little tidbit is that every inch you lose from your waist represents about 4-5 lbs over all. Losing 3" from my waist, and 15 lbs off got me about an inch off my neck.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have lost 113 pounds and lost about 2 or 2.5 inches from my neck. (At my highest, I had to buy MTM shirts and did not buy a size. I can't remember whether my neck was 18.5 or 19 inches.) Now it is 16.5 and those shirts are a bit loose. (I still wear some 17's; they don't look too saggy, although if my neck gets any smaller, I may not wear them with a tie any more.)

I can't say if my situation is the norm or not.


----------



## newtothis (Apr 13, 2009)

Aaron in Allentown said:


> I wouldn't buy a shirt that doesn't fit. But hey, if that's what this guy want's to do, then the collar extender is probably the best solution.


Sorry to bump an old thread...

I'm a pretty big guy (200lb 5'9) and my neck size is a 17.5/33 sleeve. I recently started buying Ike Behar dress shirts because I can get them at Saks for a decent price (around $30).

Behar runs huge! I was wearing a size 17 in IB but even with a 1/2 size down I still get so much excess fabic in the back when I tuck it in, I hate it! I started trying out a 16.5 in Behar and the size fits my body like I want, w/o the excess... but the collars are then very tight and very hard to button!

I may try a collar extender, I'll write back with my results on how it looks.
That's the problem with dress shirts, they are made so big with a small collar!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

newtothis said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread...
> 
> I'm a pretty big guy (200lb 5'9) and my neck size is a 17.5/33 sleeve. I recently started buying Ike Behar dress shirts because I can get them at Saks for a decent price (around $30).
> 
> ...


Best course is to buy shirts in the proper collar size and then have a tailor trim the body down, which mine will do for $25. Or just get shirts MTM ($40 for an Ike at a discount store plus tax plus $25 tailoring puts you into the price range of something made for you by Hemrajani of www.mytailor.com).

Collar extender gee-gaws are suboptimal b/c the tie space and placket alignment wind up distorted (i.e., the relative massiveness of your neck pushes the collar points out past the normal position for which they are designed, causing a distorted appearance in that high-visibility area, sometimes called "the magic triangle," where your tie, collar, and lapels are supposed to mesh in a balanced an aesthetically pleasing play of angles).

Personally, I find that IB shirts run big in the neck. I size down a half-size when I buy them. And the bodies are huge. Those I get cut down. I do like IB's moderate-spread collar.


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, I'm a relatively tall slim guy (6'2 185) but my neck is 17 bordering on 17.5. Sleeves are 34/35. Most shirts that fit in the neck and sleeves are quite big on me. I was thinking of having some taken in, havent done it yet. Shirts I still have from when I was 16 34/35 fit better but I cant button them comfortably.


----------

